# anyone have a vse 9200 brain?



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking for a vse 9200 alarm brain working or not thanks.


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

Is that the Stealth, Stealth II, Derringer, Derringer II, or Quantum?


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry it is a quantum pro vs 9200


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

I'll check this weekend what I have leftover from VSE. I think the last time I looked was back in 1996 or 1997, when I sold a Derringer remote.


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

That be great looking for accessories to sensors cords sirens. Thanks


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

Which accessories? The 10 auxiliary output module for the Quantum? The negative when armed converter for an optional audible indicator, window module, and/or Invisibeam? The large or small sirens?


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd be interested in everything on that list except the 10 aux expander. Also interested in the hood lock and I heard they use to make a pager but have no other information on that.


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

The hood lock was through a 3rd party and a real pain to install. It required a large hole to drilled through the firewall to feed the cable through. There was a push button lock assembly that mounted under the dash. No sure if I kept them or not. I don't recall about any paging systems from VSE, but I do have a couple of the old Auto Page and DEI paging systems that looped through your radio antenna.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

You need another quantum brain? I've still got a box full of VSE stuff.


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

At this time I'm looking for the newest quantum pro 9200 system which was the system that didn't have the wired keypad and had on board the 9 utility outputs. I believe this was there last quantum alarm they made.


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

Also looking for instruction for the window roll up module.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Did I not have that?


----------



## badwhip (Jun 19, 2009)

You may have not sure but the one I got from you was a vs 8601 or 8603 which is a nice system the vse 9200 was the updated version basically had 9 auxiliary outputs built into it and did away with the keypad and made the 10 button remote control more stuff directly. I liked how it was set up better then the older model. If you have a 9200 let me know if be interested in it.


----------



## 24sev (May 14, 2017)

I'll take warning annunciators (audible leds) and an invisibeam plus


----------

